

Functional Programming Principles in Scala with Martin Odersky - draq
https://www.coursera.org/course/progfun

======
brudgers
Enrolled in current iteration and think it's good enough to finish.

A great excuse to learn Scala. A serviceable introduction to functional
programming. Middle of the road in quality relative to other computing coursrs
on Coursera I've taken. Work load toward the lighter end for a Coursera course
focused on programming [among those I've taken]. Use of IDE encouraged. Use of
SBT required.

Of note: assignment structure and IDE encourage and facilitate testing
practices. Also for a later iteration of a programming course the discussion
forum is very active.

------
ch4s3
I would love to hear from someone who took (and completed) this class with no
prior experience in Scala or FP.

~~~
chowells
I wasn't a fan of the course. For context, I've got a lot of experience in FP,
but no experience in Scala. I took the course hoping to learn Scala.

The course didn't teach me Scala. I suppose if I was an FP beginner, I would
have learned something, but not much. It had about the same depth in FP as my
college Programming Languages course, except that course also covered a ton of
other topics.

Part of how dissatisfied I was is because I took the course immediately after
Dan Boneh's cryptography course, in which I learned a _ton_. I was very
disappointed how little content was actually in the course.

~~~
eweise
There was very little content or you already knew fp so you didn't learn much?

~~~
chowells
I felt like there wasn't much content. Some of it was also very misguided,
like having an Int => Bool set representation, and then having part of the
assignment say "pretend the domain is limited to 0-10000 for this next part".
It took 4 or 5 weeks to get to examples of using map. That just felt
remarkably slow.

------
ishbits
I did most of the course and was pretty new to FP. I have no plans to do Scala
development, but the course did help me become a better programmer in the
languages I do use.

I've been a developer for 10+ years but have been ignorant to FP. It just
opened my eyes a little bit.

